# Leaky window on Autosleeper Clubman - same problem anyone?



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right forum but here goes! A problem with our 2005 Autosleeper Clubman which we have had for 6 weeks now. A couple of weeks ago, after a very wet trip away, we noticed that there was a dribble of water entering at the top of the drivers side habitation window and running down the inside of the window. Took the van back to the dealers and they eventually found what was described to us as a "pin hole" in the seal round the window which they filled with mastic. All OK until the other daywhen, following another night of heavy driving rain, there was a fair amount of water collected in the well at the bottom of the window.
The van is still under warranty and will be going back pronto. Dealer was surprised as "Autosleepers don't leak and previous owner (from new )didn't have a problem".
Has anyone else experienced this? We are new to this and leaks anywhere worry us!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi elsiekay

Yep, this forum will get some answers for you.. ( other alternative would have been the "Autosleeper" forum :wink: )

Although the body of the monocoque rarely if ever leaks Aurosleepers do have a quite well documented (here on MHF ) history of leaks around the large habititation windows.... having said that you are unlucky to be one who has a leak but it is not rocket science to cure it so your dealer should be able to sort it out.

We discovered a leak in ours that sounds much the same you can read about it in this thread...
Here <<
If you read that thread you will see in my post that how you park up can make a big difference to where the rainwater runs off the roof...this is really important...I know that the window should not leak and will need sorting out but if you park up wrong all the roof water will run down across the window ...testing even the best seal.

Mike

other threads about leaks :wink:

1. Here
2. Here


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

HI,this sounds drastic but wind he window down then stick your knee in the door and bend the top in A BIT (SMALL amount)
terry
edit sorry i misread,thought drivers door!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi after reading Spykal's post may I recomend useing a sikaflex type sealer or a low modulas silicon as high modulas silicon(acetic acid-vinegar) will seal inially bit let go (fail)as it does not stick to plastic very good
terry


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

have you tried Uncle Tolleys Creeping Crack Cure. its quite runny and goes into gaps you cannot see, does a good job of sealing......

May or may not be appropriate for the leak you have....


----------



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your replies. Spykal's comment about parking is interesting as we are now parking the van slightly closer to the edge of the drive which, like Spykal's, has a slight camber to allow water run off. This may mean that the van has a slight tilt towards the drivers side with a resulting build up of water on that side. Not sure if this was the case for the first leak when we were away from home but it is certainly worth a thought!


----------

